# Apple Shuts Down Mac OS X ZFS Project



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2009)

http://zfs.macosforge.org/
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/09/10/23/2210246/Apple-Discontinues-ZFS-Project
http://www.osnews.com/story/22388/Apple_Shuts_Down_Mac_OS_X_ZFS_Project
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/09/01...port-in-snow-leopard-due-to-licensing-issues/
Related? NetApp Patent Lawsuit Against ZFS Open Source Technology


----------



## tanked (Oct 26, 2009)

Jeff Bonwick gives a clue to the reason:

http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/zfs-discuss/2009-October/033125.html


----------



## ctaranotte (Oct 26, 2009)

The untold story is Job applied for a patent covering the concurrent 1) listening of a track stored on a ZFS and 2) drinking a Starbuck-made cappuccino by a human operator.

But Job lost interest in ZFS when the patent was unbelievably and uncomprehensibly denied. 

Personnal Message: Steve you know I love you man


----------

